# CoCo is limping & holding leg up



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

poor guy, and poor you.
Did you check his toenails really really carefully? Sometimes they will split a toenail, which can be quite painful and hard for you to see.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Every time I read about a limping dog I think the worst. I hope the rescue gives you the ok to get Coco checked out. I don't have any suggestions, just good wishes for a quick resolution.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dogs can sprain or even break at toe, which is quite painful for them as it is for us. This happened to Charlie when he was about 3 months old. After discussing options, I persuaded our vet to put a cast on his foot without doing the x-ray. The vet thought it was a bit weird to put on a cast without a firm diagnosis, but my thought was that the cast would help to reduce pain, whether or not a bone is broken, though it wouldn't be "standard practice" for a sprain. Given his cast, Charlie resumed his puppy playfulness and zooms, and his foot was fine when we took the cast off after a few weeks.

I hope you get good news from the rescue and your vet. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor CoCo Hope you hear from the rescue soon so you can take him to the vet. I know how worried you must be while you wait. Prayers for you and CoCo. Hoping it is nothing major. Please let us know how CoCo is doing.

Give him a big hug from us.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope you get to the bottom of Coco's limping soon and that its not hing serious.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tim held him still while I trimmed his hair around his foot and I checked his nails. Nothing seems hurt. Still havent heard from the rescue but did hear back from the vet and they suggested giving him some tramadol until I can bring him in on Monday. This is one of the things I hate about fostering. they have to approve all vet visits. Plus the vet closed at 11. So we will have to wait until monday.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, Rimadyl is an anti-inflammatory as well as an analgesic (pain relief) and can be used along with the Tramadol. I hope some rest will make Coco's sore foot all better by Monday.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I heard from the rescue, she had her 98 year old Mom's condo flood so she had to rush over to take care of it. It has been an hour since I gave him the tramadol so I will wait alittle while and give him the rimadyl in a short time. He is snuggled next to me on the couch. I picked him up and put him on the couch. Might even put Beau's harness on him to help him walk because it seems like walking just hurts so much, so if I had the harness, I could help him walk by holding him up.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope the tramadol and rimadyl will help CoCo with his problem. ((HUGS))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some pictures of CoCo from November


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

CoCo is one handsome boy! Hope you feel better soon CoCo!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh what a sweetie pie he is. Please feel better in the morning Coco !!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking boy. How's he doing today?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We was better when he first got up but that was normal after sleeping all snuggled next to me all night. But once he started walking on it today, he was limping again. But not as pronounced as yesterday. He did try to play with Bama outside which I put a stop to right away. Then he went and laid on the patio pouting. What a long face he made at me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the vet gets to the bottom of CoCo's problem quickly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I too CoCo to the vet this morning. They did xrays on his foot and leg to make sure nothing was broken, and nothing was. He gave him a light sedation as when he was moving his toes around and trying to clip his hair between his toes, he was crying and whimpering really bad as it hurt, so he did it for safety sakes. The vet thinks that CoCo may have had something stuck in his foot but it either came out on it's own or his licking got it out. His licking has caused an infection between his toe and is very painful. They gave him a shot and put a antibiotic pack wrapping his foot up till Thursday when he goes back. 
He has been dozing almost all day since then. And looks so sad.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad nothing was broken. Wishing Coco a quick recovery!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor boy, hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*CoCo*

Carol

CoCo is beautiful!! Hope he feels better soon and gald they gave him antibiotics for the infection!!


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

The sleep is good--it will give him time to heal. I'm sure he'll be better in no time!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor CoCo. Glad it was nothing too serious. Hope he heals quickly! Give him a hug from us!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoping CoCo is doing better! He sure is a cutie!! hUGS big guy!!:wavey:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Glad that is all it might be. Nothing more serious and I can imagine how much that would hurt. 

Being interested in field work, I hear all the time about "grass awls" (?) little barbs on dry tall grasses, they get into the dog hair, into their skin and you don't know it until they get infected. Can be really serious, I am wondering if CoCo picked up something like that. 

Keep us posted on how he is doing. He is a HANDSOME boy.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry i missed this. How is Coco doing today. Please give him a cuddle from me and ellie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Daisy & Pawley love to rip apart pinecones so he might have stepped on a pinecone or a piece of it. We dont have the heavy grass here, just St Augustine grass which doesnt have seeds. Or him and Bama wrestle and playfight that maybe in their playing he hurt his foot that way. But I know he is feeling better today and wanted to run outside even with a baggie on his bandage to keep it dry in the rain. So he is back to a leash on outside trips which he doesnt like because he thinks he is going on a walk. Which isnt happening in the cold rain. So it is back to wrestling sessions in the house with Bama. And he can climb on the couch by himself this morning again.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad to see your Coco is feeling better. Davis was hurt recently and the hardest part was keeping him from running around for 5 days!


----------

